

2001: A School Odyssey - ncasenmare
https://medium.com/education-today/5567c9ed1221

======
opcenter
Very interesting background and well written. My own schooling was more
straightforward. I went through K-12 normally in (thankfully good) public
schools in NJ and then got my BS in computer science at a relatively normal 4
year university. And I have to agree with you that none of that taught or
encouraged self motivation. I always felt like I was just going through the
motions to finish school and get to the real world.

Work after college didn't help either. All of the jobs I've had so far (going
on 12 years now) have spoon fed me work to do and only my most recent job has
given me any flexibility to be creative and solve problems that are beyond the
scraps of work they give me.

Getting a taste of building something that I see a need for that wasn't just
assigned to me has finally started me towards feeling some motivation to do my
own projects on my own time and it feels really good. Over time I hope that I
can expand this to my actual job and other parts of my life. I'm just a little
sad that its taken me until my mid-30s to get this, so I'm glad to see you've
figured it out as early as you have and I hope to help my daughter learn it
early on. :)

